# Does my Phone work in Japan?



## indiravey

Hello, i'd like to ask if my phone might work for SIM Card in Japan.

So my smartphone is V'ivo V9 and i'd like to ask if it's going to work well in japan or should i get a new one.

Thankyou


----------



## JamesInJapan

Is it unlocked?
If so, it will.
If you are not sure, Google your provider that sold it to you with the model number.


----------



## indiravey

It's unlocked. So it's going to work?? If that's so, could you assist me by recommending the best SIM Card there too?? ^^

Thankyou so much.


----------



## JamesInJapan

When I first got here I did the dumbest possible thing, I went with DoCoMo.
What an expensive horrible mistake that was!
Now on my tablet (which has a sim slot) I use 0sim,
and for my phone I use DMM mobile.

The 0sim one is FREE if you use less than 500mb, and tops out at 1600yen, the speed isn't fantastic but for email, and standard websearch and so on it is unbeatable.
The DMM one has a much faster connection, up to 4G/LTE.

I tried to post links to the websites for those 2, but the forum wont let me, less than 5 posts.
google 0sim nuro, should be the first one. And DMM mobile.
If they aren't first, use google.co.jp for Japanese search.


----------

